

Ask HN: Please review my (relaunched) MVP: magicshop.io - tehwebguy

I&#x27;d love your feedback on Magic Shop - the idea is to make adding an online store to any existing website super simple.<p>Once you drop in my third party JS it adds store functionality, right now that only includes adding products and selling them via PayPal.<p>Future features include other payment methods, a full blown cart and way, way more.<p>Any feedback you have is greatly appreciated, also feel free to email me at kevinkhandjian@gmail.com
======
brd
Do you have a working product? I don't see any screen shots of what it
actually looks like or what this simple 15 minute setup actually is.

The idea is good in the sense that frictionless e-commerce setup is always a
good idea but I have no idea if YOUR idea is good because I have no clue how
its implemented.

~~~
tehwebguy
Yes, it works from signup to store launch, I guess it would be a good idea to
set up a demo store to play with (thanks!)

Once you drop the code in you get a floating button on your site when logged
in: [http://i.imgur.com/asXjdiv.png](http://i.imgur.com/asXjdiv.png)

There isn't a whole lot of screen to show you, but I think a demo store would
show all of that off really well.

------
tehwebguy
Just put a demo store up here
[http://magicshopdemo.tumblr.com](http://magicshopdemo.tumblr.com)

You can log in at [http://magicshop.io](http://magicshop.io) with this demo
account:

email: demo@magicshop.io

password: demo

------
creativeone
Beautiful landing page. When I click "sign up for free" the "begin selling
now" text was on the bottom third of my screen, should be in the middle or at
the top.

~~~
tehwebguy
Thanks! And good call, I just pushed a fix for that.

------
matthewarkin
Chrome is mad that the ssl certificate is issued to *.herokuapp.com and not
magicshop.io hence demo doesn't work for me.

~~~
tehwebguy
Ah thanks. SSL is now off until I move off Heroku or pony up for the monthly
SSL fee.

------
tehwebguy
Link: [http://magicshop.io](http://magicshop.io)

